

Ask HN: What is your favorite YC startup? - sahillavingia

Based on any factor(s) you want. :)
======
staunch
Dropbox. They have an awesome product and it generates a lot of revenue. I
believe they will be the first mega exit for YC. At least $100M and probably
closer to The Big B.

~~~
larrykubin
I'll throw in my vote for Dropbox. I use it every day and still remember
seeing the first post about it:

Dropbox - Throw away your USB drive

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8863>

I watched the video and immediately got what it was about, knew I needed it,
and knew it would be a hit.

~~~
marcamillion
I still remember that day too, except I saw the story on Digg's front page. It
had about 12K digs and the video was pretty Epic.

I, too, had that feeling that wow...this is gonna be a MAJOR game changer.

Just tried to find it but was unsuccessful. If anyone has it, please pass it
along - would be good to take a stroll down memory lane :)

------
wensing
Sorry, I have to choose multiple for various reasons:

AirBnB, because it appears to be immensely profitable and those guys worked
hard in some very creative, unorthodox ways to get it going.

Justin.TV, because the founders have always been nice, helpful, and
approachable with me whenever I've needed advice/help/insights.

Directed Edge, because wheels is wheels.

------
rachnaspace
From exit and revenue generation perspective, my vote goes to -

\- Dropbox: Great product. Awesome team. Good market with revenue
possibilities.

\- Hipmunk: User experience in flight travel search has sucked for a very long
time. But, users are now getting spoilt by ridiculously awesome user
experience provided by companies in a lot of different areas. So they will
start expecting the same for travel search too. Hipmunk could totally
revolutionize travel search and make it exceedingly simple and pleasant
experience - their team has potential to make it happen. And, travel search is
a huge opportunity from revenue perspective.

